# fog light fuses??



## trandro (Mar 10, 2008)

some of you guys might think this is a dumb question but my fog light just stoped working today and I'm not to sure which fuse i have to buy the fog lamp relay or the fog lamp cancel relay fuse? any advice would be great


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Trandro,
Look on the inside cover of the fuse panel, there you will find the fuse for your fog lights. if it's not the fuse swap out a relay from something else, if that's not the case then check both bulbs. If that fails too try turning them on. I'm all out of Ideas. GOOD LUCK!


----------

